# ecran brulé



## tapouf (28 Novembre 2012)

bonjour a tous

je possède un ipad 3  et mon écran a brulé comme pour un plasma
maintenant j ai une image fixe que je vois en fond dans certaine application
existe t il une solution pour ce problème (anti brulage écran)
merci d avance pour vos réponse


----------



## Lauange (28 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Hormis un retour au SAV.


----------



## doupold (28 Novembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Hormis un retour au SAV.


Et un échange contre peut-être un iPad 4?


----------



## bricbroc (28 Novembre 2012)

Je ne savais pas qu'Apple échangeait des produits sur la bonne tête du client 

Ils ne demandent pas de facture


----------



## tapouf (29 Novembre 2012)

doupold a dit:


> Et un échange contre peut-être un iPad 4?



J aimerais bien mais cela fait un moment que je ne croit plus au père Noël


----------



## doupold (30 Novembre 2012)

tapouf a dit:


> J aimerais bien mais cela fait un moment que je ne croit plus au père Noël



Si c'est un iPad 3, il est encore sous garantie Apple (sorti il y a moins d'un an).

Si tu ne fais pas de lettre au père noël (te rendre dans un Apple store pour faire jouer la garantie) tu ne recevras pas de cadeau!


----------

